# Korean Martial Arts Talk is now Live.



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2007)

*Korean Martial Arts Talk is now Live.*

The newest member of the MartialTalk family, it joins KenpoTalk and FMATalk.

One major difference between KMATalk and it's older siblings is it's integration with MartialTalk's forums. You can use the same login on MT and KMAT as they are the same forum you've always enjoyed. The mission is the same, rededicated to the polite and professional exploration of the swords and sword arts of the world!

KMATalk will feature a select listing of articles and resources from MartialTalk as well as other premier Korean Martial Arts sites. 

It's goal is to be the first stop for the Korean martial arts enthusiast on their path to knowledge on-line.

It is tied directly into the MartialTalk KMA forums, recently expanded to offer a more robust and diverse selection of forums and resources covering the wide range of interests such as cultural and language and more, the goal of the combined MartialTalk/KMATalk sites is to be your 1 stop source for all things Korean.

More information on Phase 1 2007 Expansion can be found in the press release.

We hope you enjoy our expanded coverage and offerings.

:asian:

Now Live: http://kmatalk.com


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2007)

You're everywhere!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2007)

That's the idea 

I want to be the AOL of the martial arts world....without the buggy software, busy signals, and coasters. :rofl:


----------



## exile (Jun 4, 2007)

Bob, this is... in the words of the current Zwack (`the national shot of Hungary since 1790') billboard advertising campaign..._most good!_


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

This is awesome!!!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2007)

Woohoo!!!!  Thanks, Bob!


----------

